# Driving License



## Noxx (Oct 16, 2008)

Just got my driving license.  I got 88% and I lost most of my point in reverse parking lol.

I know I'm a bit late but I wasn't in an hurry to get it. Now I find it very useful. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Noxx. I certainlly understand how it would be more convenient to be able to drive. 

I was driving before I got my license (even got ticketed for driving without one), and was standing at the door at the licensing agency on my 16th. birthday. 

Getting one's driving license was very important back then, and new cars for the younger set were pretty much unheard of. The parking lot at school was filled with cars from the 30's and early 40's, mostly purchased for as little as $25. 

Yes, indeed, times have changed. 

Harold


----------



## viacin (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations noxx. I waited till I was 18 to get mine. Like you, I just didn't see the rush. I was happier at home blowing stuff up than at the mall (that's healty, right?  ) Eventually I got tired of bumming rides to work, so I gave it a shot. I scored about a 85%, so don't feel too bad. I still say passing is passing. 

And harold, you're dating yourself... lol.


----------



## Lou (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't even remember what I scored on my driving exam or if it was scored? These fumes addle the memory!

I love reverse parking though, I used to be terrible at it, but years of doing it made me good at it. Same with parallel parking. Noxx, there was a time when I wouldn't ever go into the city because it meant I had to parallel park. Eventually got over that!

As a note, I was driving one of those Audi A8s not too long ago, and it had a parallel parking helper! It's a computerized screen that tells you how to move your steering wheel and it has a video image of where your parking. Some new Lexus sedans do it automatically! I tell you, they take the fun out of driving!


----------



## butcher (Oct 21, 2008)

Great Noxx, i had so many tickets before I turnd 16 they made me wait to drive legal, I just dont know how anybody can get by without driving, coarse I live in country and work is too far on horse back,unless a feller wants to camp in town.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2008)

Doing it legal, congratulations Noxx, my first motorcycle at age 8 a Villiers then a 1947 Hudson at age 12- cost $15.00 

At age 16 had been in court 3 times for no license, on my third ticket when the Judge asked my why I hadn't yet a license - I replied the fines were keeping me broke, much to my surprise he suspended the fine telling me to use the money to get my license.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol that was fair enough


----------



## Seamus (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been driving people crazy for decades. Now I find out there's a license needed. Go figure. Opppss, I'm out on a limb again. Sorry.


----------



## daveerf (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Noxx 

Note to self: Only drive in Canada when Noxx is asleep.

I got 100% on mine, pffffffffffft. Oh great, I just spit on myself lol


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 2, 2008)

So Noxx, What kind of car are you going to get?
Or are you going to get a pickup truck to haul all
of your gold around? Or just pick up scrap.
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Nov 2, 2008)

No, I'm gonna get a diesel car next summer (Volks probably) and run it on biodiesel.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2008)

Noxx said:


> No, I'm gonna get a diesel car next summer (Volks probably) and run it on biodiesel.



Good choice Noxx, I purchased a Japanese gray market right hand drive 1991 Mitsubishi Pajero 4x4 diesel and run it on straight waste veggie oil. First start of the day on diesel - run for 5 minutes then switch over to the waste oil.

Last week found and purchased an Isuzu 4 cylinder diesel ($150.00 ) from a Thermo king reefer unit, this engine is going on my portable sawmill an easy swap as the mill is all hydraulic.

These Isuzu engines are a great find, no one really wants then because they have weird oil pans on them. The engines are rated at 27 hp @ 1800 rpm.

I have so much waste veggie oil I want another Isuzu engine to hook up to a 15 KW generator head. 

For the house I have installed a Columbia waste oil boiler 350K BTU, use a liquid to air heat exchanger in the electric furnace plenum, then another liquid to liquid heat exchanger plumbed into my shop for heat.

I used the liquid/liquid exchanger so that I could use antifreeze in the shop circuit should I decide for some reason not to heat the shop area I do not have to worry about a freeze up.

I pick up waste oil from 4 restaurants, had a bit of competition once folks learned what I was doing with the oil. They soon gave up not knowing how to filter the oil.

The trick in filtering came about by shear luck, I had been collecting the oil for a year, as I needed to know how much oil I would have on a month to month basis before investing any hard earned cash.

The waste oil does not spoil and the garbage settles over time giving you a fairly clean top oil.

Next year the home foundry will also burn waste veggie oil.

My favorite cartoon is two vultures perched on a cactus one says to the other patience my ass I think I'll go kill something.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2008)

Why not convert your "wheels" to run on Hydrogen ? :roll: 
*I am!*
Diesel engines are nice! :? 
UNTIL! you have to buy parts for one 


(Yes! I do my _*all*_ of my own mechanical work!) :wink: 
(As a FT Prospector/TH'er, I HAVE! TOO! :!: )
(For reliability!) :shock:


----------



## Noxx (Dec 4, 2008)

I can hardly see how you can run on hydrogen economically...


----------

